# Running non-compatible apps on 4.0?



## Shelby04861 (Aug 29, 2011)

I there any way that we can run apps that are not yet compatible for 4.0 ics on our phones. There are some like HBO go that are not yet out so they just wont run. The answer may be as simple as no but I was not sure. Thanks

Powered by recycled iPhones!


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 13, 2011)

If you mean to download and run the apps you are talking about in 4.0(not restoring from a backup), you could try finding the app's download by looking it up on google search and download the apk from a site other than the android market, then try to run it. It seems like a lot of apps need to be updated to run properly in 4.0 so chances are if it isn't officially released for 4.0 yet, it might have issues even if you install it unofficially. Of course, there is a chance it might work so it might be worth trying. I think it might be a while still until the majority of apps conform to the ICS standard mainly because a good portion of Android devices are currently on Gingerbread or lower.


----------

